# 12 Month contract ended not entitled to JSA what now?



## doubledeb (31 Mar 2010)

A friend of mine recently didn't get her contract renewed (due to lay offs in the company) after working on contract for 12 months (March 09 to March 10)
She went to the SW today to sign on and was told that she wouldn't be entitled to JSA until Jan 2011 as they base the payment on 2008 contributions. She only had 9 contributions for 2008.
But she should apply for JSB until then
Any ideas what she should do?
I don't think she will be entitled to any JSB as her husband would be earning more than the threshold (not a lot more btw)
Any advice welcome


----------



## Welfarite (3 Apr 2010)

She should apply for JSA (not JSB as you state, it' sthe other way around,  JSA is the means-tested one)!)  as they advised her. Even if she doesn't get paid, she'll ge 'credited' contributions which will be important in the future.


----------



## doubledeb (12 Apr 2010)

Sorry about the confusion. Not sure which is which! Thanks for that info welfarite,- so if she applies for JSA and gets nothing, can she still seek JSB in 2011 from the PRSI she has paid in for 2009/2010?


----------



## gipimann (13 Apr 2010)

Yes, she can be re-assessed in Jan 2011, when her PRSI contributions for 2009 will be checked.  If she qualifies for JSB at that stage, it will be paid to her instead of JSA.


----------



## doubledeb (13 Apr 2010)

thanks very much for your replies

deb


----------

